# March Photography Thread



## Vintage Paw (Mar 1, 2009)

Kicking us off:

*budding by the canal*


----------



## e19896 (Mar 1, 2009)

new toy on old d20 with filters erm nice, hard work mind you..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 1, 2009)

*more budding by the canal*


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 1, 2009)

I like them VP, especially the second one


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 1, 2009)

*yet more budding by the canal*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 1, 2009)

What camera did you take those with?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 1, 2009)

Nikon D50. AF Micro Nikkor 60mm lens.


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 1, 2009)

that third one's SHIT though 

(only joking )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 1, 2009)

*punches _pH_ in teh face*


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 1, 2009)

ow!


----------



## e19896 (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## janeb (Mar 1, 2009)

St Mary's lighthouse, Whitley Bay







Sun-setting by the lighthouse


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 2, 2009)

*some spring flowers*


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2009)

you have really captured something amazing in your dogs eyes, stowpirate


----------



## e19896 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 3, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> you have really captured something amazing in your dogs eyes, stowpirate



If you try and  take the ball off me I will bite you - woof


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 4, 2009)

*charlie of doom*


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> *charlie of doom*


----------



## e19896 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 4, 2009)

*sunny afternoon*


----------



## tiki (Mar 4, 2009)

Lovely feeling of a late Summer afternoon there Vintage Paw. Even though it's Spring there, it's the warmth of the light.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks tiki. I think the actual polaroids are a touch more golden actually - I didn't scan them until it was getting dark and I'd put my light on, so I'm sure in the cold (warm, heh) light of day tomorrow I'll realise they aren't quite accurate. Ho hum.


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 4, 2009)

Sidewalk


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 4, 2009)

forkboy - looks like 2 separate pictues as you're scrolling down, nice


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 4, 2009)

of course, not intentional..

ach, still just getting used to my MF..


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 4, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> If you try and  take the ball off me I will bite you - woof



lovely pup stow


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> *sunny afternoon*


 
Brilliant.


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 5, 2009)

Some captures for a college project..

Full set can be seen here:  (and an injury meant I got about 30% of what I was meant to shoot..  )


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Brilliant.



You just fancy my cat, don't you.




(thanks )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2009)

*threetwoone*





apparently I'm werid


----------



## northeastoipunk (Mar 5, 2009)

janeb said:


> St Mary's lighthouse, Whitley Bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my sister lives near there at cullercoats , so i borrow her flat regularly to take my kid to the beach , nice shot of the lighthouse


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> apparently I'm werid



But that is why I love you.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> But that is why I love you.



*tonguesnog*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> *sunny afternoon*



Gorgeous.


----------



## Lilkaos (Mar 6, 2009)

You can tell alot by a person, by what you see through thier eyes.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2009)

Pictures from a walk round Cambridge with the family.


----------



## Padcore (Mar 6, 2009)

Some Infra Red attempts for coolage.  Shot on Nikon D1x with Cokin p007 filter.

Comments and critique gladly welcomed.
(Ps what a shite time of year to shoot IR)












(ps, im selling the filter after 16th March, so if you fancy it or a swap for some ND Grads, drop me a line!)


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> You just fancy my cat, don't you



My dog does for lunch


----------



## Nina (Mar 6, 2009)

posh coffee


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## mitochondria (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 7, 2009)

Padcore said:


> Some Infra Red attempts for coolage.  Shot on Nikon D1x with Cokin p007 filter.
> 
> Comments and critique gladly welcomed.
> (Ps what a shite time of year to shoot IR)
> ...



I like the second one. Church trees and sky work well together.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh i love it, aint photography brill..


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 8, 2009)

*retaken (fourth month blossoms)*


----------



## Daniel (Mar 8, 2009)

fen_boy said:


>




Absolutely love this photo.


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 8, 2009)

Farting about with the self timer..


----------



## e19896 (Mar 9, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


>



Oh stop it you show us all up, another classic..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Oh stop it you show us all up, another classic..





---

*retaken (clearing)*


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 9, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> *retaken (fourth month blossoms)*


 
<3


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ That's weird


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 9, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> ^^ That's weird



cheers.. just messing around with real filters then digital PP and layer work.. some bits of the pic are annoying me now but I might do more like this...


----------



## e19896 (Mar 10, 2009)

all part of my course work the more i understand the more i love..


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 10, 2009)

Black and white wins again.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 10, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


>



This looks like an Edward Hopper painting.


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 10, 2009)

London landmark abstract...


----------



## Padcore (Mar 10, 2009)

I've not taken a good picture for fucking ages.
I'm fucking depressed about photography at the moment, fucking still life shitty wank crap.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 10, 2009)

e19896 said:


> all part of my course work the more i understand the more i love..



Great stuff enumbers.  Glad to hear you are on a course, enjoy it, you should get some very good pictures as you go.  I prefer the colour one in this set, but there is also a  good tonal range in the monochrome one.


----------



## alef (Mar 10, 2009)

e19896 said:


> all part of my course work the more i understand the more i love..



Another vote for the b+w version. The lighting is lovely. Crop isn't quite right to my eye. But I must say, eNumbers, your photography has really come a long way since you first started posting here.


----------



## alef (Mar 10, 2009)

Forkboy said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely pic.


----------



## alef (Mar 10, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


>



That is very nice. Don't think I've seen you take any night shots before, time to check out your site again...


----------



## Padcore (Mar 11, 2009)

Eugh.


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Messing around with my Dacora Digna I, a German point and shoot 6x6 from the 50s with no metering - well you can pick bright day or cloudy (f/8 or f/11), one shutter speed (1/50) or bulb, three focus settings (5ft-10ft, 10-25ft, 25ft - inf, and no ISO setting, you 're advice to use 100 ISO for summer, 400 for winter.. 

and that's it..


----------



## Padcore (Mar 11, 2009)

Forkboy said:


> Messing around with my Dacora Digna I, a German point and shoot 6x6 from the 50s with no metering - well you can pick bright day or cloudy (f/8 or f/11), one shutter speed (1/50) or bulb, three focus settings (5ft-10ft, 10-25ft, 25ft - inf, and no ISO setting, you 're advice to use 100 ISO for summer, 400 for winter..
> 
> and that's it..



Awesome!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 11, 2009)

That first one's pretty damn good considering you've no real control


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 11, 2009)

oooh.. and it does multiple exposures..






gonna shove some provia 400 in it next and do some more multiple stuff..

only thing that's bugging me is the fact I can't get the bulb setting to work right.. is there different kinds of cables (i.e old fashioned style) or are they all generally the same..????

 the screw fits but the shutters firing as normal when I press and hold.. gah.. (was thinking of using it on a tripod to do some late night shots even.. )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 11, 2009)

Holding the shutter won't make any difference at all if the setting on the camera isn't changed to bulb or if i isn't working properly. 

All the cables are the same I believe. Unscrew it, and look what happens when you press the button. A pin should come out and stay out for as long as you hold it down.


----------



## Padcore (Mar 11, 2009)

Forkboy said:


> oooh.. and it does multiple exposures..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want one of these!  They sound like experimental fun-ness


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Holding the shutter won't make any difference at all if the setting on the camera isn't changed to bulb or if i isn't working properly.
> 
> All the cables are the same I believe. Unscrew it, and look what happens when you press the button. A pin should come out and stay out for as long as you hold it down.




Cable's fine..  I think it could be a mistranslation though.. These were marketed in teh UK as the Ilford Sporty, but for some reason the entire Ilford manual comprises about half a dozen pages.. The German manual about double that.. I read somewhere that the B setting might be brief but it wouldn't explain why you'd have a cable screw on the shutter button on a camera with effectively a constant 1/50 shutter speed...


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 12, 2009)

Shadows above the walking sticks cannot be explained


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 12, 2009)

Forkboy said:


> but it wouldn't explain why you'd have a cable screw on the shutter button on a camera with effectively a constant 1/50 shutter speed...



you don't have to be viewing through the eyepiece to take a shot...in fact a lot, if not the majority, of studio shots are not taken whilst viewing thru the camera. This can apply to ALL cameras and all situation eg...set up scene composition of shot, camera of tripod,firm standing...wait for action inside shot to happen..take shot when you "see" what you want to record.

Personally I even do a slightly different thang..but vaguely the same with digi & Action shots...freehand...I prefocus, prealigned/compose...then pan/follow with the subject for the shot...looking mostly at the subject with briefly glances at the live action on the back Live screen....obviously this is somewhat negated for dSLR use...but with mid range digis it's a useful technique.

also...hence this>>>







but yoooz lot is this.....


----------



## Padcore (Mar 12, 2009)

My first attempt at a stitched pano.  Over processed, and slightly blurry in places (wind) but defo worth more trys!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## derf (Mar 13, 2009)

Padcore said:


> My first attempt at a stitched pano.  Over processed, and slightly blurry in places (wind) but defo worth more trys!



First attempt it may be but it's still very nice.






Maybe not top end photography but it tells a story.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 13, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


>


 
You're my inspiration.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 13, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> You're my inspiration.



lol, ya daft apeth.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 13, 2009)

Aw, give us a smile


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 13, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> you don't have to be viewing through the eyepiece to take a shot...in fact a lot, if not the majority, of studio shots are not taken whilst viewing thru the camera. This can apply to ALL cameras and all situation eg...set up scene composition of shot, camera of tripod,firm standing...wait for action inside shot to happen..take shot when you "see" what you want to record.
> 
> Personally I even do a slightly different thang..but vaguely the same with digi & Action shots...freehand...I prefocus, prealigned/compose...then pan/follow with the subject for the shot...looking mostly at the subject with briefly glances at the live action on the back Live screen....obviously this is somewhat negated for dSLR use...but with mid range digis it's a useful technique.
> 
> ...




Right.. no offence.. I've done studio.. it doesn't really interest me but I know how to do it - albeit roughly.. .. I was one of two people out of a class of 20 to get a distinction in my last studio module, simply because I understand (kind of) how a studio works.. there's no point shooting until you're happy with what you see..  (and I am  seriously in love what you see through a waist-level viewfinder, trust me - I'm spending £1k plus on 'Blad kit or similar ASAP since I have the chance...)  

 I had people taking about 100 images and not having feck all to work with.. I shot one roll of 120, 24 full-frame digital images and I was happy.. simply because I planned and knew what I wanted to shoot.. the biggest mistake most people seem to make in my view is they go into the studio with an idea and they change it.. half the battle is getting it fixed in your head and pursuing it to that conclusion..

no, my point is this.. this camera is about half a level above lomo.. it's not the kind of thing you'd put on a tripod - 1/50th, not really a tripod speed, nor is it a studio camera.. it's more a 120 point and shoot from the 50s with sod all assistance.. the bulb mode must be bulb since there's really no other use for it.. I figure it might be a mechanical issue.. I'll have to check.. otherwise 1/50th at f/8 for night landscapes is useless..  (even with Provia 400f, which I know can be pushed to 3200 ISO with no serious detriment.. :/  there's a few articles on how far you can push Provia 400F and generally it's a 400 film with the resolution of 100 with teh potential for much pushing..  )

My routine in studio is this, firstly, compose my space, check my lighting and then bring the subject in, change the lighting to suit the subject, then shoot..  and thankfully that's got me through whatever so far..

anyhoo.. I'm counting the months till I get my serious MF kit and can start on my industrial landscape stuff..   (check Ami Curtiss, Who is my current hero, end off..   )


----------



## tiki (Mar 14, 2009)

Early Autumn dusk shot (Southern Hemisphere).


----------



## Dreadwear (Mar 14, 2009)

Some from the kazillions I have taken so far this month....


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 15, 2009)

Ascending...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 15, 2009)

*telephone, check*


----------



## e19896 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Dreadwear (Mar 16, 2009)

Forkboy said:


> Ascending...




I like this one!


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 16, 2009)

First post!


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 16, 2009)

alef said:


> That is very nice. Don't think I've seen you take any night shots before, time to check out your site again...



Thanks Alef (and enumbers and Dillinger).

I've just taken a few recently. I got the Nikon D90 recently and it's OK up to ISO 1600, so there's new possibilities there...


----------



## e19896 (Mar 16, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Thanks Alef (and enumbers and Dillinger).
> 
> I've just taken a few recently. I got the Nikon D90 recently and it's OK up to ISO 1600, so there's new possibilities there...



Fucking Nickon, i played with one the other day anyone want a cannon d20? it was rather nice, esp in the poor light i often find myself, this said look what The d20 pulled out the other night:






Hand hold no tripod, up on a roof (erm shiting myself), in a gig The nickon let me down a little, guess what your used to aint it, but would like now i have used one and do understand why people like..


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 16, 2009)

Some lunchtime walkabout shots, crossprocessed and some multiple layers.. all shot on 6x6 with my box of randomness...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2009)

Loving these shots, forkboy


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 16, 2009)

Cheers, I'm getting rather attached to my box of tricks.. much to the detriment of my proper MF rangefinder.. o.0  

It's given me some confidence in doing CP though.. but I didn't figure that if I CP'd colour transparency I'd end up with negatives..


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 16, 2009)

Padcore said:


> My first attempt at a stitched pano.  Over processed, and slightly blurry in places (wind) but defo worth more trys!



Beautiful, almost surreal and plenty of atmos. I think this is great.


----------



## Padcore (Mar 16, 2009)

ElectricKingdom said:


> Beautiful, almost surreal and plenty of atmos. I think this is great.




Why thank you.


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 16, 2009)

Dreadwear said:


> I like this one!



ah. well I did another version, with blur added, levels upped a bit and a velvia layer added..






nopt sure which one I prefer tbh..


----------



## Dreadwear (Mar 17, 2009)

Forkboy said:


> ah. well I did another version, with blur added, levels upped a bit and a velvia layer added..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The original, most definitely.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 17, 2009)

ElectricKingdom said:


>



i like this.


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, Barking_Mad


----------



## fubert (Mar 18, 2009)

*Heron*

Hangs about outside the zoo it lives in eating fish from an ornamental pond.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2009)

*wigs and liptstick*


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## kerb (Mar 19, 2009)

Could have done with some extra reach on the zoom in order to illustrate that there are actually two people in this shot. One on the motorised parachute and the guy standing underneath him.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 19, 2009)

A motorised parachute?

The trees grow thick and fast in the fertile ground at Arnos Vale cemetery.


----------



## kerb (Mar 19, 2009)

big eejit said:


> A motorised parachute?



probably not the best description 

basically it was this guy sat down, with an engine that sounded like a lawnmower and propelled his chute up high and he could travel in any direction.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## mort (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's some from the weekend (Camber and Dungeness).  Not been out with the camera as much as I'd like recently.


----------



## Padcore (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, This evening I have been bored, so I tried light drawings.

Well spank my arse and call me Morag, it's bloody hard!

(and heres a wee sneak into the flat of Padcore!)





Bin Man!





Man on Sofa!





Football Top Man!





Self Portrait (note flat leisurewear - comfy trousers tucked into socks... ahhhh)


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 19, 2009)

Had a brief trip to London today whilst my other half had a appointment - was able to get an hour of photos in - from London Bridge station to Tate Modern and back.

(BTW: Not sure is it's cool to be posting up Flickr profile addresses here - so please PM me to swap Flicks!)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 19, 2009)

Good pics mate 

It's fine to swap flickr urls: http://www/flickr.com/photos/buca


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 19, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Good pics mate
> 
> It's fine to swap flickr urls: http://www/flickr.com/photos/buca



Thanks, VP. Added. I seem to spend most of my time looking through peoples photostreams these days...

Flickr


----------



## kerb (Mar 19, 2009)

Great shots EK. 

Impressive for one afternoons works


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks, Kerb - much appreciated.


----------



## Grobelaar (Mar 19, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Good pics mate
> 
> It's fine to swap flickr urls: http://www/flickr.com/photos/buca



linkage fail...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/buca

grobs is here


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 19, 2009)

Grobelaar said:


> linkage fail...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/buca
> 
> grobs is here



Doh!

Cheers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 19, 2009)

ska invita said:


>


gosh i like that a lot.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 20, 2009)

Padcore said:


> Ok, This evening I have been bored, so I tried light drawings.
> 
> Well spank my arse and call me Morag, it's bloody hard!




hahah love those good work


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Detroit City (Mar 21, 2009)

Chicago in teh springtime-


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2009)

A couple of low light shots from a story telling gig last night.


----------



## lilli (Mar 21, 2009)

A few from a soon to be mostly demolished North London Hospital (if you can guess don't give it away please, If you want to know drop me a pm )

Last to close





Inside the clock (pigeon poo'o'rama!)





From the top





Naughty NHS!


----------



## paolo (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice work Lilli, good to see it cracked.


----------



## lilli (Mar 22, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> Nice work Lilli, good to see it cracked.



Cheers  ....... I wasn't the first in, but it feel good to know its done! I first looked at it in 2004!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 22, 2009)

*reservoir cats* (fnar, lol, etc.)


----------



## e19896 (Mar 22, 2009)

It is 1030am 22 3 09, this has been in the minds eye for a while now, it was now as we needed also to get images of an ongoing project from an other perspective, we had worked out our path upwards and how safe, unsafe parts was.

The location is West Street Sheffield, access we sooner not talk about, it is an ongoing building replacing some shops and there storeys this now being eight floors, the views up and down west street are grand, once done we are in Tesco getting breakfast:


----------



## e19896 (Mar 22, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> Nice work Lilli, good to see it cracked.



Lilli, agreed and are we not sad, we can tell looking at a image, pm on its way for a little more info.. well done for getting in.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 23, 2009)

The Point of Origin:





















Freezing, howling gale!


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2009)

ElectricKingdom said:


> First post!


Nice shot!


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Nice shot!



Thanks, Editior - much appreciated.

I just happened to be passing my bedroom window, camera in hand, when i took this. Didn't have time to change any settings - a split second later the bird flew off.


----------



## LadyLDN (Mar 23, 2009)

Seats of Steel:


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 23, 2009)

> ElectricKingdom


 like the side street , browny shade to it


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 23, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> like the side street , browny shade to it



Thanks! That's Borough Market.


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 23, 2009)

Garden Cities:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 23, 2009)

*meeces!*


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 23, 2009)

First ever attempt at a starburst shot at the sun, and it worked!   (not happy with teh sky though, crap B&W conversion ftw..)


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 23, 2009)

Forkboy said:


> First ever attempt at a starburst shot at the sun, and it worked!   (not happy with teh sky though, crap B&W conversion ftw..)



Nice n moody.


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 23, 2009)

ElectricKingdom said:


> Nice n moody.




Cheers.. but then I decided bügger it, I'll abstract some crap photos.. 

Just not quite sure what colour to stick with.. :/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 23, 2009)

1st one, definitely.


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 23, 2009)

*^ OH HAI!*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 23, 2009)

hehe


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 23, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> 1st one, definitely.



+1


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 23, 2009)

Likewise.. figure that I might crop it to 6x6 ratio again to get rid of that bar in the top right.. kinda looks too real compared to teh rest of it.. :/


----------



## Grobelaar (Mar 23, 2009)

LadyLDN said:


> Seats of Steel:



Nice!


----------



## LadyLDN (Mar 23, 2009)

Grobelaar said:


> Nice!


Thank you


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 26, 2009)

a very boring picture of some leaves (trying in vain to find some 35mm photos I like)


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 26, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> trying in vain to find some 35mm photos I like



go *out* and make'em.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 26, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> go *out* and make'em.



I have done. Well, I've taken rolls and rolls and rolls, and I'm never, ever as happy with them as I am 120 stuff. I think I see in square


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 26, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have done. Well, I've taken rolls and rolls and rolls, and I'm never, ever as happy with them as I am 120 stuff. I think I see in square




yup it happens...and then when you work with a Blad for Editorial on the most part you have to shoot in a square compositionally on the day and know that then some AD, pickee editor, whaddevva will come along witha set of pre-described rectangles and recompose back into oblonge.:

Practice'll makes purrfeck.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2009)

Full moon in Brixton.

Posting it small so you don't notice it's a bit out of focus.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## funky_sessions (Mar 26, 2009)

*portfolio probs...*

Guys and Gals,

i've got an interview at Nottingham Trent Uni on Weds for their photography course, they want a portfolio, (which I haven't got yet.) my folio has to contain 20 - 25 images of my "best photographic work"

but, I can't decide which of these 3 images to use....
I like them all, although the bokeh shot, and the b&w aren't perfect as my selection in PS was a little off, but I haven't got time atm to re do it, I guess I could try again once i've got the rest of the images picked..

what are your thoughts?

Original Image
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3454/3387522469_47292a94ff_b.jpg

Added Bokeh
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3549/3388328590_850cd64db7_b.jpg


Bokeh + B&W

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3467/3387520079_11396efcda_b.jpg


----------



## boohoo (Mar 26, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Full moon in Brixton.
> 
> Posting it small so you don't notice it's a bit out of focus.




That building in the middle is an old cinema...


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 26, 2009)

funky_sessions said:


> what are your thoughts?



Stick with the original. The shopped version looks like you've cut her out from another picture and placed her on a random background.

All the best with the interview


----------



## madam-ess (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a few shall I post?


----------



## clicker (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Mar 27, 2009)

That nice 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3559/3379756223_e58bb0e03e_b.jpg - 

ElectricKingdom


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, dlx


----------



## Dreadwear (Mar 27, 2009)

ElectricKingdom said:


>




These are wonderful photos. I love them!


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow - thanks! 

They were taken at Winchester College last weekend.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 27, 2009)

doublepost


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 27, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


>



Brilliant.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 27, 2009)

ElectricKingdom said:


> Brilliant.



Heh thanks. I got lucky, but you do if you wander around with a camera enough.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 29, 2009)

*wedding day*


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## boohoo (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2009)

*from ages ago but just been scanning them in... Scandinavia various*


----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2009)

boohoo said:


>



I like this one.


----------

